# Fluval Roma 240 with 306 filter



## radar (20 Aug 2014)

Hi all, looking at Roma 240 (as I like the cabinet and idea of pipe work being integral, less happy with T8s but they'll suffice), visited lfs to see and discuss but lfs wanted to sell me something else with a fugly cabinet and didn't really answer my questions. So I hope you folk can help... (whilst I have quite a few years aquarium keeping under my belt, drilled filter piping is new to me)

* I note on here that the 306 uses 17mm ribbed piping, would 16/22 fit?
* where the pipework leaves the tank should I seal with sealant or will the gasket suffice?
* again where the pipework leaves the tank and enters the cabinet, does the 'kit' come with stop valves? (I know the filter effectively has stop valves built in, but worst case scenario - full tank of water and need to swap filter out, I'd rather be able to shut the pipes off independently)
* Hydor external heaters, there seem to be 2 camps -lovers and loathers... I am very keen to minimise kit inside the tank itself, so they are currently on the 'wishlist'. 
* inline diffusers,again hiding kit is the ideal, ok with an external heater  - if they are ok, best to position before or after heater, or not matter?(common sense would suggest yes, but better safe than sorry)


Thanks in anticipation


----------



## GlassWalker (20 Aug 2014)

I have the similar Vicenza 260 although mine was used so I don't know what the original configuration was like.

I'll have another look at the Fluval filter fittings when I get home. I do know 16/22 fits nicely on the tank fittings.

There's no stop valve on the tank itself, relying on the one on the filter. If you want extra isolation you'll have to supply/fit/add those yourself. With hindsight, I wish I did too.

I do use Hydor external heaters and haven't had any problems with them. I've seen reports of them possibly sticking on, but then you see that with other heaters too. If you're paranoid then an extra temperature controller may be a safety addition. My mitigation with internal heaters is to buy the lowest power one you can get away with. Unfortunately Hydor only do 200W and 300W externals. Oh, I found the 12/16 fitting to be rather poor I wouldn't rely on the supplied grips. The 16/22 is much better.

If I were to do it, I'd put the inline diffuser after the heater. While it shouldn't be a problem anyway, I'd minimise the chance of any possible gas buildup in the heater which may upset it. On the other hand, I wonder if it would diffuse better before the heater if temperatures are a bit lower, and therefore have more gas carrying potential.


----------



## radar (20 Aug 2014)

Brill, thanks for your answers Glasswalker. Much appreciated


----------

